# Fedor Motivational



## southpaw447

I'm looking for a Fedor Motivational Pic.

It's Fedor arm-barring Hong Man Choi 

It reads 

Fedor
Get this ******* thing off me

anybody have it?

If so please post. Rep will be given 

Thanks


----------



## southpaw447

I think it's this pic. But if you could make it a motivational poster that'd be awesome.


----------



## Tripod87

This looks to be like another picture choice. I don't have the tools to make the motivational poster though, so maybe someone else can. Sorry


----------



## MJB23

i hope this is good for you.










if you want it done with the other pic posted let me know and i can do it with that one also.


----------

